# Ortiz Interview



## Andrew Green (Apr 12, 2006)

> MMA Ring Report's East Coast representative Mike Doyle had a chance to speak to one of the UFC's biggest draws Tito Ortiz before his upcoming headlining fight against Forrest Griffin. In a candid interview where he talks about all things TIto, Mr. Ortiz sets the record straight regarding his feelings for Forrest Griffin's reality show stardom, the Ultimate Fighter T.V show, his upcoming bout with Ken Shamrock, and much more.



Now one thing that stuck out right away:



> MMARR: Due to a contract standoff between yourself and the UFC, its been over a year since you last competed in the Octagon. Your manager Mykalai Kontilai was instrumental in your return to the UFC, are you able to discuss any of the terms of the deal?
> Ortiz: Its pretty much a 3 fight deal, contributing as a coach on (Season 3) The Ultimate Fighter and my last fight will be for a world title, if I win my next two fights.



That's the Griffin Fight on Saturday, then his fight against Ken for the Ultimate Fighter.

Now...

Neither of those guys are top contenders!

Yet, there is a title fight in that contract for beating them both.  That's some pretty good contract negotiating to get a title fight without facing any of the top contenders...

http://mmaringreport.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=788&Itemid=53


----------



## MMAfighter (Apr 12, 2006)

Tito will hug Griffin to a decision, then he will give ken another beating, then he will go on to getting KO'd and eyegouged by liddell AGAIN. I wanna see a rematch with belfort though, they need to have a rematch, belfort so won that first fight.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to say I'm really surprised to see Forrest Griffin fighting Ortiz this early in his career.  Neither of the guys he's fought have been near Ortiz's caliber.

But, then Ortiz really hasn't had a long career either, and he's been in the octogon with Chuck Liddell before.  

Eh, I'm unsurprised.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 12, 2006)

what happened to Belfort?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 12, 2006)

Split decision loss to Ortiz.  He's been fighting outside the UFC.


I think a lot of Ortiz's title shot contract has to do with the expected publicity from season 3 of Ultimate Fighter.  With the show and two fights this year, that's a lot of time in the public eye.


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

Alot of people have been vocal in wanting to see a Ortiz-Liddel rematch.  I doubt the outcome will be too different, except to be more in Liddel's favor.  Even so, I guess this is the path to that rematch, assuming Tito wins.


----------

